# Probleme dans l'ajout d'un écran de fond pour iPhone



## DaProd (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis débutant en programmation pour iPhone, j'essai donc de programmer les bases et j'ai une erreur lorsque je veux mettre un écran de fond à mon application.

Mon erreur est la suivante : 

No such file or directory
Command /Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsCore.framework/Resources/pbxcp failed with exit code 1


Il y a au dessus de mon erreur les lignes suivantes :

CpResource build/Debug-iphonesimulator/Hello.app/fond-iphoneup-pouriphone-v2-1.png /fond-iphoneup-pouriphone-v2-1.png
cd /Users/capicapi/Documents/Hello
setenv PATH "/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/usr/bin:/Developer/usr/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin"
/Developer/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DevToolsCore.framework/Resources/pbxcp -exclude .DS_Store -exclude CVS -exclude .svn -resolve-src-symlinks /fond-iphoneup-pouriphone-v2-1.png /Users/capicapi/Documents/Hello/build/Debug-iphonesimulator/Hello.app


Pour mon code, j'ai mis l'image dans mon projet dans l'onglet "Ressources"

Dans mon View.m j'ai rajouté :
- (void) awakeFromNib {

	[labeliPuP setText"Hello"];
	[labeliPuP setTextColor:[UIColor colorWithRed:200.0/255.0 green:250.0/255.0 blue:255.0/255.0 alpha:1.0]];
	[labeliPuP setFont:[UIFont fontWithName"Zapfino" size:19.0]];
	[labeliPuP sizeToFit];
}

Si vous aviez une piste, ca m'aiderai fortement 

Merci à vous pour votre temps et si je ne suis pas assez clair, n'hésitez pas à me demander plus de renseignements,
yann


----------

